# ...2011 Dogma assembly question



## campagnoloneutron (Sep 15, 2005)

A quick question on the small supplied assembly parts that come with a 2011 Dogma frame. I am sure someone else here has previously pondered these during the course of their Pina Dogma build. I will probably start assembly this weekend on this new bike so I am wondering ahead of time on these bits. 

Not sure of the /placement/use/purpose of the following:

The two short pinkish plastic pieces, each with one end flared. (length 2 1/2 inches/6 cm)

The two black cable stops... they appear to be maybe for the rear derailleur cable casing as it leaves chainstay> I only see need for one in this area/ the second one? ...or are they for some other different area?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

campagnoloneutron said:


> A quick question on the small supplied assembly parts that come with a 2011 Dogma frame. I am sure someone else here has previously pondered these during the course of their Pina Dogma build. I will probably start assembly this weekend on this new bike so I am wondering ahead of time on these bits.
> Not sure of the /placement/use/purpose of the following:
> The two short pinkish plastic pieces, each with one end flared. (length 2 1/2 inches/6 cm)
> The two black cable stops... they appear to be maybe for the rear derailleur cable casing as it leaves chainstay> I only see need for one in this area/ the second one? ...or are they for some other different area?
> Thanks in advance.


The "two black cable stops" are inserted in the holes on your top tube for the rear brake internal cable routing. the "short pinkish plastic pieces" are inserted in those cable stops with the flared end on the inside of the top tube when installed properly.
HTH
Rob


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

Best pic I could find. Note the black cable stops on toptube with platstic cable guides.
Frameset is for sale on eBay here: https://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.d...4758&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_5438wt_1081


----------



## campagnoloneutron (Sep 15, 2005)

rhauft said:


> The "two black cable stops" are inserted in the holes on your top tube for the rear brake internal cable routing. the "short pinkish plastic pieces" are inserted in those cable stops with the flared end on the inside of the top tube when installed properly.
> HTH
> Rob


Thanks very much for the info, I understand and it makes sense but it now leads to another question; what to do with the long white plastic cable sleeve that runs internally for the rear brake cable (comes inserted in frame from factory).
-feed brake cable and leave it in?
-use it to just for the initial brake cable feed through the frame top tube then remove and use the black cable stops with short pink inserts? (cable would run bare inside top tube?) 

...for anyone interested; the frame I have is a 56cm 2011 Dogma with paint scheme #537 naked/red/silver. I may do a post with the build later (components will be Campag SR).


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

campagnoloneutron said:


> Thanks very much for the info, I understand and it makes sense but it now leads to another question; what to do with the long white plastic cable sleeve that runs internally for the rear brake cable (comes inserted in frame from factory).
> -feed brake cable and leave it in?
> -use it to just for the initial brake cable feed through the frame top tube then remove and use the black cable stops with short pink inserts? (cable would run bare inside top tube?)
> 
> ...for anyone interested; the frame I have is a 56cm 2011 Dogma with paint scheme #537 naked/red/silver. I may do a post with the build later (components will be Campag SR).


Either option will work fine, depending on the type of cable housing you're using. IIRC, Campy housing is too small in diameter for the clear tube that is supplied. 
I've built it both ways before. I used the short pink guides on my Dogma and the long clear tube on my Prince, pictured above. HTH
Post pics when finished please.


----------



## pinarello_fan (Nov 15, 2010)

I pushed the brake cable into one end of the clear tube and then pulled the other end to pull the cable through the frame. When I need to replace the brake cable, I'll do the reverse to pull the tube through the frame to repeat the process


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

pinarello_fan said:


> I pushed the brake cable into one end of the clear tube and then pulled the other end to pull the cable through the frame. When I need to replace the brake cable, I'll do the reverse to pull the tube through the frame to repeat the process


That is how it's done. Be grateful you don't have to do that for your shifter cables too. PITA!


----------



## pinarello_fan (Nov 15, 2010)

rhauft said:


> That is how it's done. Be grateful you don't have to do that for your shifter cables too. PITA!


True, but internal cabling looks much better - the only thing I'd change about my Dogma would be all internal cabling


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

pinarello_fan said:


> True, but internal cabling looks much better - the only thing I'd change about my Dogma would be all internal cabling


Got a strong suspicion you'll get your wish with their next frame. Careful what you wish for though... 
If my TT bike ever needs new cables, I think I'll sell it rather than have to go through that PITA again. Looks are over-rated.


----------



## pinarello_fan (Nov 15, 2010)

rhauft said:


> Got a strong suspicion you'll get your wish with their next frame. Careful what you wish for though...
> If my TT bike ever needs new cables, I think I'll sell it rather than have to go through that PITA again. Looks are over-rated.


It'd need to perform too, but given the amount of grief I got for buying the Dogma, I doubt I'll be in the market for anything else in the near future (near being about 5 years!).


----------

